# VO2 Max Testing?



## bradf24 (Nov 22, 2006)

Does anyone know where I might get a VO2 max test done in the Pasadena area?
Thanks in advance,
BradF24


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry, not in Pasadena. I had a heckuva time finding someone to do this a few years ago. Finally found Dr. Regan at Pepperdine University in Malibu. 

He has a cool lab with signed posters of cycling teams and runners. You can do it on a stationary bike or a treadmill. You can optionally select to have blood taken during the test for lactic acid levels, too.

I don't have his contact information any more, but I'm sure google would help. 

JSR

edit: now that I'm thinking about it, the people who sponsor the Solvang Century (SCOR?) have a lab out your way. They're a cardiac health oufit. I think they do testing, too.


----------



## FTM (Feb 4, 2005)

See if your team/coach can hook you up with a lab.


----------



## tlite48 (May 4, 2006)

Check with the physiology labs at local Universitys. Grad students sometimes look for guinea pigs for VO2, body fat, and other types of testing. I did it a number of times when I was a student, and it was free!


----------



## GnarleySpoke (Mar 20, 2006)

*Lactate Testing in So Cal*

Hello all,

I just got mine done in Santa Monica two weeks ago:

Gareth Thomas
High Performance Coach
Cell: 858 361 4733
Web: www.coachgareth.com
Email: [email protected]
Mail: 620 Ogden Street, Denver CO 80218

About Gareth........

Over the years, Gareth has been coach & advisor to top endurance athletes including World Triathlon champions, Spencer Smith & Chris McCormack, Ironman Champions, Katja Schumacher & Jan Strangmuller, Professional Mountain Bikers and Elite Cyclists & Runners. He also brings elite level coaching & sports science support to age group athletes and their coaches to help everyone reach their true potential. Gareth is the Head Coach of the UCLA Triathlon Team & Head Coach of the Los Angeles Team in Training Ironman Team.


----------



## are (Feb 5, 2005)

*In the LA Times*

There's an article in today's LA Times.

http://www.latimes.com/features/pri...oll=la-headlines-pe-health&ctrack=1&cset=true

There's not much info, but it mentions a place called Phase IV in Santa Monica that a cyclist featured in the article recommends.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

Do a search for Randy Ice. I think he may provide this service.


----------

